# Everything Halloween Event



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

For those of that are local to PA. The All about a Party,Store and SUNNY106 will be hosting the Everything Halloween Event on october 7th between 12:00 and 6:00
Lisa Loring and Ken Weatherwax will be appearing, for those who have forgotten they are the original Wednesday and Pugsly from the Addams Family.
In addition BodyBag Entertainment will be presenting three seminars,
Improving your Haunt
Basic blood, bruising, and Scars
xtreme Haunt FX makeup /Prothestic application
Hope to see some of you out there, stop by introduce yourself!!!!!
www.BodyBagging.com


----------

